# How did your Mangrove seeds do?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Last April I bought 50 Mangrove seeds and distributed 46 of them to BCAquaria members. How did yours do?

I put two outdoors in a pot of soil, and two in my Tanganyka tank, suspended in the water. The two inside were doing so much better that I pulled the ones in soil and brought them in. Here are recent pictures:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

well done Tom 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

TomC > where did you get them from? Last time I tried to have some sent to me I was told they couldn't be imported into Canada
I would really like to order some if they can be brought in



TomC said:


> Last April I bought 50 Mangrove seeds and distributed 46 of them to BCAquaria members. How did yours do?
> 
> I put two outdoors in a pot of soil, and two in my Tanganyka tank, suspended in the water. The two inside were doing so much better that I pulled the ones in soil and brought them in. Here are recent pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> TomC > where did you get them from? Last time I tried to have some sent to me I was told they couldn't be imported into Canada
> I would really like to order some if they can be brought in


I got the seed pods from this place: http://stores.ebay.com/PACIFIC-SEEDS?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------

